# safe-t-track 10 bolt vs. 12bolt positraction



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, whats your opinions on pontiac choosing the safe-t-track 10 bolt instead of the stronger 12 bolt positraction rear on gtos. many years ago i blew my 10 bolt on my '64 . took a 12 bolt out of a '69 chevelle ss 396, went to the local salvage yard and pulled a driveshaft out of a '67 chevelle manual transmission car. (different yoke size) it worked out real nice and withstood alot of horsepower punishment. more than a 10 bolt could. i was the only guy in town with a 12 bolt in a gto.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stronger is always better, especially if you've warmed up the engine any.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 12 bolt unit is stronger and will take more abuse. It is a bonus for high performance, but it's a minus for originality. Depends on what you use the car for.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> A 12 bolt unit is stronger and will take more abuse. It is a bonus for high performance, but it's a minus for originality. Depends on what you use the car for.


i agree with you 100%, especially now. but in 1978, i wasnt a big factor. me and my car buddies did alot of things back then that i wouldnt dream of doing now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BTDT, 100%!!!!! I remember blowing up a Muncie, going to the boneyard, and getting another for $75 to stab right back in. Same with engines and rear ends.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Dana 60...........


----------

